# Weekly Competition 2020-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U2 F2 R U' F U2 R
*2. *R' F U' F U' F R2 F2 U'
*3. *R U' F U' F2 U R U'
*4. *U R' F U2 F U R' F R2
*5. *R' F2 U' R2 U' R F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F D B2 U2 R F U B' L' B
*2. *D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U F' U' F' D2 L' U' R D' B' R'
*3. *R F' U F2 R2 L' D2 R' F D' R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 L D2 B2
*4. *F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D L' U' B D F2 U' B' U2
*5. *U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F' L B L2 D2 R' B' D L R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw Rw2 R U Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 U B Fw L2 B' L Rw' B' Fw2 L Fw L2 U2 B' D Uw U' B' F2 L Fw Rw2 R Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw D U2 R
*2. *L' F2 L2 Rw2 Fw D B D' Rw' Uw' U2 L B' Fw2 Uw2 R D Uw' U2 L2 R F' R B F' L' F' U' B' Rw' R F' Rw2 B R2 B2 Fw' R D2 U'
*3. *Fw U B' Fw' L2 Rw2 R U2 L' D' U' B2 Rw B2 F' L' F2 Uw U' L2 Rw2 B2 D2 F2 U L Rw B2 F2 L2 Rw' B2 F2 Uw L' R Uw' B L' F'
*4. *R2 D Uw' B' D2 U Fw D2 Uw' F2 R' D' L D' U' R' D' U2 F R D2 Rw2 B2 F' U Rw2 B2 Rw Fw Uw F2 U2 Rw R' Uw' R Fw2 Rw R' D
*5. *F' L' Rw Fw D' B2 U' B' D2 L' B' Fw' U2 Fw' F' U' F Uw F D L' Uw' U2 L' Fw F' Rw R2 U2 B' U' B2 Rw2 R' Fw' R2 Uw L2 Fw Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R F Uw Rw Dw Uw2 L2 U2 B L' R2 Dw' U' Fw Uw' L R D Dw2 Rw2 F L' F2 Uw' Bw2 F' R2 Fw Dw' U B Fw' F' Rw Dw2 U' B D Rw Uw' B2 Lw D2 Uw B D Lw Rw Dw L Bw' F2 Uw Bw2 R' Bw2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Fw'
*2. *Lw Rw2 Bw Rw' R Dw Uw' U2 R D Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw F D2 U' Lw2 D B2 Fw' Rw' R2 U2 B Rw' B' Rw2 Uw F2 Dw U R Dw' Uw' R2 D2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Dw U B Lw' Uw Lw Dw2 R' Bw2 D' Bw' L Uw2 Fw' D U' F Dw' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B Bw Fw' L D L Lw2 D2 L D2 Rw2 U L2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw Lw2 R2 D L' R2 Uw2 B Lw2 Rw B2 D' Dw Uw2 U2 R' D Uw2 R2 Uw U' Bw Uw' Rw' Dw F2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 F2 L2 Rw R2 B' Fw' F' D Uw' R' Bw'
*4. *U Bw' Dw Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw Bw' F2 U' Rw2 F' D2 Dw R Dw2 B Bw Fw' Uw Bw' R2 D Dw2 Uw' Rw D' L' R D2 Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 R D' U2 B F L F2 Dw B2 D' F' Rw' Fw2 D Lw2 R' Fw' Lw U L Lw2 F2 Dw' U' Fw2 Uw
*5. *Dw Fw Dw2 Rw' F' Dw' U' R' Bw' U2 F L Dw Uw' Lw' R B' Bw2 F2 Dw Fw2 D2 R' D' Dw Uw' U2 Rw R' Bw2 F' Uw2 Bw' Fw L Lw2 Rw U2 Rw2 R U B' Uw Lw' U2 L' Rw2 F' Rw' Bw2 Lw U Rw2 R2 D Uw' L2 Lw' B2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 3R 2U U2 B R2 2B 2F' L2 2U2 L2 3U F' 2R' 2D2 2U2 L2 2R' 2D' 2B' 3R 2R' D2 3F' 2L 2R' U F' D2 2D' 3U B2 2B2 R' 2B' 3U' L2 B D' 3U 2U 2B' 3R2 2R2 B 2B 2F2 3U' 2R' B 2R2 U2 2F' F' R2 2F 3R' 2F2 R' 2D2 2U2 2B F2 2L' D' B2 2U' U2 3F2 3U
*2. *2B 2U 3F2 L F D' 3U2 2U2 B U' 2B 2D2 U2 L' 3R2 2B2 D' 2U' 2B 2R2 B' 2L2 3F' 3U' 2U2 L B 2B2 F2 3R2 2B D' 2U2 B2 3R' 2D2 F' R2 D 2U' 3R2 2D B L2 D U B2 3F 3U2 B 2B 3U' 2L' D B2 3R 2B 3F2 2R2 2B' F2 R2 2D 3U' 2U2 U' 3R 2B2 2F2 F'
*3. *D2 2D2 2L2 2D' F' 3R' 2D2 2U2 R' 2U' 2F2 2U' 2F F R2 2D 3U' 2R2 3F 2F' 2D U' L2 3R F R' D2 3F 2L U' L' 2U2 B2 D2 2D2 2L2 2B' 3F2 2F' L 2L2 3U' 2U' U' 2L' 2U2 L' 2L' 2B2 D 3U2 2L' F' L' 3R' 2R R 3F U' 3R' R2 B' 2F' F2 R' 2U 2B U2 B 3F'
*4. *L' 2L2 3U2 2F L2 3R2 R' 3U 2F F' U' L' F' 2L' D U 3F 3R' 2R 2U 2R' 3U B 2D 3U2 3R' R 3F2 L2 2R F2 2L' B' 2B' 3F' F2 3U U' 3R R2 2F2 L F 2R2 F2 2R' 2B' U2 3F' 2F' L2 2D2 2B 3U 3F L2 2L2 D 2L2 2U2 L' 2L2 D' 2U2 2R 2D 2L2 3F F' 2R'
*5. *B2 3F2 F2 2D 3R' 2R B' 3U 2U2 R F D' 2D 3R' 2R2 U2 2L2 2R R 2U' L2 2L 3F 3R2 2U2 R2 U' 2R D2 2U' U' 2L2 3R' 2R D U' 2B 3F F2 2D' U2 3F2 2L' 3U 2U2 B2 R D2 2B2 2L 3R 2F' R2 2B2 R2 2F 3R2 3U' F D' 2U2 L' 3U2 2U' R 2B' 2D' 2L D' 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 2D L2 2L' R 3D L' B' 2F' 3D' 3F' 2R 2F2 D' 2D R 3F F2 U2 2F2 2L' 3D2 R 3U 2L2 3F 2L' B' 3L2 2R R2 2B 2L 3B 2R D' 2D' L' 3D' 2U U2 3R' 2R2 3U' L2 3R 2D' 2U2 2L2 B' 3L 3B2 2F2 3L2 R2 2U U2 2B2 F' 3L' 3R R2 3B 3U 3B' L2 2F' D 3R2 2U U2 2F' 2L B' 2R' D' 3B L2 2D' U2 L2 3D' 2U2 U 2B' 3F2 3U 3L' 3D2 2B' 2R 2D' 2R 3B 2L2 3U' U 2L2 U' 2B2
*2. *2B2 2F 2R' 2D 3U' 3L' 3D 2L' 2D2 3R U' 3R 2U2 2B' 3L R' 3D' 3F 3L' 3D2 B' 2R' D2 2R2 2D2 3D2 2U2 3F L 2R' R2 3D 2L2 2R R 3U2 3R U B L2 F 3L' 3R2 2F 2R2 F2 3U R' 2F' D' 3U' 2U U2 3F' 3L' 3R B 3U2 U2 3L2 3D' 2U 3B F' 2D' L2 F' 2R F' 2U2 2F2 D2 2U' 2L' 3R 3U2 L' 3B2 3F 2F2 D 3L' 2D 3U2 3L' 2B2 3D L 3F 3L B 2D2 L' 2L' 2R2 D 3R2 R 3B2 F
*3. *2F2 3L2 3B' 2F 2L 2U2 2L2 D 3U L' D' 3F' F' 2L' 3B2 2L' 3L' D 2D2 2U L 3L' 3U 2L2 3D 3R2 2U' 3B' F L' 2U' U2 3R' 3B 2D L2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F U2 3L' 2R2 B U' 3F' 2L' B2 3B2 L' 2L 3L 3R' 2R 3B 3U' U' 2F' 2D' 3U2 2L' 3U2 2L' 3U' 2L2 2D 2L 3D2 3U B 3R2 3D2 U2 L2 2L' 3D 3B 3F' R' 3B 2L2 3L' 3R2 2U2 R2 2D2 3D2 3U 2R2 2B 3F 2F 3R' R' D2 2D 3D 3U' U2 2F2
*4. *3D' 2L2 3L F D 2L 3L2 3R' 2F2 2D2 3R' 3B2 2D2 R2 D 3D U 3F D L2 3D' 2F2 L 2L2 R2 3B2 3R 3D 2R2 F' 2U2 2R 3F 3R D2 2U' L' 2U2 L' 2R' R F 2L' 3F 3U' 3R 2R2 D2 L2 2U' B2 2D2 3L' 2R B F 3L2 3R2 D2 F D 3F2 3D' 2U 3R' D 3U U 3B2 3L 3B' 3L 2B 2F2 3D 2F' R' 3B D' F 2L2 3B2 F2 L D 2F' F 2U' 3F R2 F 3L' B2 3L' 2U2 2F 3R U' R 3D'
*5. *3R2 3B 2L2 U' R2 3U2 U2 3L' 2D' 3B2 3F' L 2L2 R 3F' 2F F2 3U 3R 3D 2R F 3L 3R 2R 2F F2 2L' 3R2 3B' 2D' 3D2 2U B 2B 3F2 3U 2L' 2B' 3R' R U2 L 2L2 D L' 3L 2D' 2B' 2F' 2L2 2R 3U 2B2 2D2 2U2 B 3D' 2L2 3F' L2 2D' 3U2 2B U2 2R B' 3D2 L' R2 B' L 3R 3D 3L 3R 2R' 2B' D2 2F 2R' R 2D 3D 3U U' B 2D' 2L 3L 3B2 2L' 3R' U F2 2U2 2F F2 3L' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F U' F2 R U' F2
*2. *F R U2 F2 R U R U2 F2 U'
*3. *F R U F' U2 R U' R F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 B2 D' L B2 U B' U2 L' D B D' B R' D L2 U' B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*2. *L R2 U D B' F U R' B R B2 F2 U D2 F2 R' D U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *U B R' L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B F L D2 B F U D2 B L' Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw F D' B' L B' Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw' R2 B D' R2 Fw2 L' R2 B D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 F L2 B Fw R Uw Fw U F Rw R B Uw2 U' Fw2 D' R
*2. *B U B F' Uw R' F U L B' R2 D' Uw R2 D2 Rw' D U L' Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 D2 L' U2 B2 Fw F2 L B2 F Uw' B2 Uw Fw2 L F2 D2 Uw'
*3. *R2 D Rw' B2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw L' R' U' B' L' Fw Uw Rw2 R' D Uw Fw' F' Uw B' U' Rw Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw B Fw2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw' F' Uw' Fw' Rw2 B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' R2 U2 Fw L2 Fw2 R' Dw L2 B Fw Dw' U Rw F' Rw2 U2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw' B' D Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 D' U2 B' Rw' D Uw U2 Fw2 R2 B' Rw Uw2 Bw U B' F L' Rw R Fw' Uw B Bw R Fw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw2
*2. *L' Lw2 F' R2 B Fw' F2 Uw B2 F2 L Rw' R' D Dw Fw D2 F2 Dw' Lw2 R' D L Lw2 Rw R' B Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 B' Fw' F2 D' Dw2 U2 Lw F2 Lw B' F Lw' Dw2 Lw Fw Lw2 Bw R Dw2 B Bw2 D Lw2 R2 U B' Fw2 U2 R
*3. *L2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw B Bw' Lw2 Uw' R' B' Dw2 B' U' L U L2 Bw' Uw F Rw Uw R Bw Lw R Fw L Dw Fw2 D Uw' Fw L' Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw' Bw2 D Uw U' R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' L Dw L' R2 Bw' D Dw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R F2 2U2 3F' F 2L' 3F' 2F 3R2 B 2F F' 2R 2U' 3F F2 L2 3U2 2F 2U2 F 2D' 3F' L2 3R2 R2 D2 2R' 3F 2R F2 U2 2R 3U2 L' 2F' R2 3U' 3R' 2F2 2D' F2 3U2 2F2 3U2 2L 3R R 2D R2 3U2 3R 2D' U2 L' F' 3R' 2U B2 2B' L R2 D' 2B' F' 3R 2F 2L2 3R2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D' 2U 3L D2 3B' 3D2 3U 2R' 3B' 2F' 2D 2U2 B2 3B2 3F2 3R 3U2 3R2 R2 D' B2 3F2 F2 D' 3U' 3L 3B' L 2L' 3F2 D 3B 2F' R' 3U2 2U' 3R' 3B U 3B2 2F2 3U' 3F 3L B2 3L2 D2 2U 3B' 2F' F2 2D2 3D 2U2 3F D' R B F 3L 2D' U' 2L' 3B2 R2 2D2 2F2 D' L2 2R' R2 3U2 F 3L2 2R2 2U2 B2 L 2L2 B2 3F' R' 2D' 2U2 2B 3L2 D 2U' 2L2 2B' 3R 2R' 2D2 3B L2 2L R D2 2D' 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' L' F U2 B2 F2 R' L' F R D L2 F' L' R2 D' L' B' L R' Fw' Uw
*2. *B U' L R' F' B' U L' U' B2 R U B2 L B L B D2 B' F2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *L2 D F' R' L2 D2 F D R2 F' U2 B F' R D2 F2 L' U' F' Rw2 Uw2
*4. *D2 R2 B D2 F2 R' D' R U' R L2 D' L' U F2 U2 R2 L2 F' D' Rw2 Uw
*5. *F2 D' B R' D L2 U D' B' R' D' L2 R D' B2 F2 R' L U' D2 F Rw' Uw2
*6. *D' B2 L2 B D' L' F2 L2 F B' D2 L U2 B R' F D2 L' D' F' R Fw Uw
*7. *D F' R2 U2 B' R B2 R U D2 B2 L F' U2 B D' R2 B' F Rw Uw
*8. *F' B L' F2 B R D' U2 L U B' D' F' B' R2 B2 L B D2 R' U' Rw
*9. *L' R B' L' R2 F B2 D2 U' R2 F L2 U' R2 L' D B2 L R' B Rw2 Uw2
*10. *B' L B' U' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' U R D2 U2 F2 D2 B F R2 U' R Fw' Uw
*11. *U' F D F R2 U' R D' L F' L2 F L R2 D F U2 L B' D U' Fw Uw
*12. *U2 D' L R D' R2 L' D B' U' L2 U' D' B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *B' D R2 B2 L' F' R' U2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' R2 F U' B U' R L2 D Rw' Uw'
*14. *U' F D' F2 U2 L2 F' R D B F' U R D' F D2 U R' B' U F' Rw Uw2
*15. *U2 R2 U' D2 R U2 B F U L2 R' F' U' B R U R B D' R' B Rw' Uw
*16. *F B2 U2 R L U R B U2 F2 L' D2 B D2 B2 L' U2 F B' L Fw' Uw'
*17. *R' L' D2 U' F2 D' B2 L B2 L R B2 U R2 L2 B U2 L F' Rw Uw2
*18. *B F' D2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 F U2 R' U2 D B' L' U2 L2 B2 F'
*19. *L' U2 L' R2 B L D2 R2 B F' U F' L2 U B R' F R U D' F2 Rw2 Uw
*20. *U' B D2 R2 B2 D' R L2 U F D L2 U' F2 U' F' B R' U Fw' Uw'
*21. *L' D' F2 B D2 U' R D B2 R2 B2 L B F' U' R D2 R2 F' U R' Fw' Uw
*22. *B2 R L B2 R2 D F' R B' R2 U2 D2 R D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B U' Rw2 Uw2
*23. *B' U F2 L2 U L B L' B' L D' L F2 B2 D U' F L R2 F L' Fw Uw'
*24. *F' D2 U' B2 L2 U' F' U B2 U B' R L' U' F2 D U2 L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*25. *R' F' U2 L B2 D' F B2 L2 R D2 R F' R D2 B' R2 F2 B D' Rw Uw
*26. *U R L U2 B R2 B' D B' L2 R D2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 D L2 Fw' Uw'
*27. *D' R L' B' R' U2 R2 L2 F L R' D2 R' F' U B2 U R2 D2 B2 R Fw Uw'
*28. *F' R2 B2 U2 F U' F U2 L' F2 L2 B D' F' L2 F' D2 R B' Uw
*29. *R2 D2 R2 F' B' D2 B2 F D2 R2 B2 R' D F' R2 D2 F' D' R' Fw' Uw'
*30. *L2 B' R' L B2 D F R' D U2 R' B L F' L' U2 B2 D2 U' R' B' Rw Uw
*31. *F U R2 F' B L' U D2 L B2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 R B' D' R Fw Uw
*32. *F' D' L2 B2 L2 F' U L2 D U R D' R' U B L2 R' F U B2 D' Rw Uw'
*33. *R' L' U2 R' D' R F B U2 L' D2 L' D B U' D2 R D B Rw' Uw2
*34. *F2 B R2 B2 D' B2 R' L' F B R' L D' U' L2 D2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*35. *U D2 B2 U D2 L2 B2 F' R' B' D R' B R' B2 L R' F' L' D2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *D' B D2 R B2 L' D2 F' R' U R' B D' U' L2 U2 D B R' Fw' Uw
*37. *L2 R D U2 R' L2 B R L D U2 B U2 B U' L2 B F2 D2 F L
*38. *B R2 D' F U2 R D' F' U F B' D' U F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 Fw' Uw'
*39. *U2 D R B2 F' U B U B' L D' L F D2 U2 B' U2 R L2 Fw' Uw
*40. *D F' L R D B2 L2 U2 L D R U2 L R F L2 R2 D F B R2 Fw Uw2
*41. *R' D B' R F' L' F' U' F2 U' B U D F U2 D' R2 B' L D2 Fw' Uw'
*42. *D F' L D F2 D' F' B2 U2 B2 R' U' L' U' F U' F2 B' U Fw' Uw'
*43. *U R2 U' B' L' F2 L' F R U B U L' R' U2 F B' L2 D R L Fw Uw2
*44. *U2 L' D U L' D' R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R D2 B' R' D2 B2 R' L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*45. *F2 U2 B2 U2 B U' D' B' D' F D' L U2 F R' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U Fw Uw2
*46. *L' R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B' R2 L B' F U' D L' B' R2 B' D F Rw' Uw'
*47. *R' L D F' D B' R' B' R2 B U' F2 L' R' F' B L U2 D2 Rw Uw
*48. *U2 F2 D B' F L R2 B2 L2 B2 D B' F2 R' U R2 L U D2 Fw' Uw
*49. *R2 L' D' U' F R' F' R F R' B D' F U L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F Rw Uw'
*50. *D2 L B L' R2 B F' R' L2 D' F2 U2 B' D F2 D L F' D Rw' Uw'
*51. *B2 U R' U2 F B U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' R' L2 D' B R' D Rw Uw
*52. *B' F' U' F U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R F' U B' L B2 L2 B U Rw2 Uw'
*53. *D2 L U' F' U2 D F U' L' U2 D L B' R B F' L2 D U' B U2 Fw Uw2
*54. *D' U2 R U B D' L' U R2 L B' R2 B' F R U2 L2 U F2
*55. *D U2 L2 R D' U L2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 B D2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 F' Rw Uw
*56. *U' L2 D' R B U2 L D U' L' B2 L U' B' L' R U' R D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*57. *L U' D' R B R2 F' B R F B2 L' B' F' L U F D' B2 F' U' Fw
*58. *U2 B2 R' U' R U D' R' U' B D U' B2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 Rw Uw2
*59. *B D' L2 F U2 L' U' R2 D F2 L D R2 B U' D' B U2 B2 U Fw Uw
*60. *R' L2 F' U' R D' R2 F D' L D2 L' F2 B2 L' B' U L2 D2 U F Rw2 Uw'
*61. *U2 R' L' U' D F2 R' F2 L' U D B D2 B2 F U B D' R Fw Uw2
*62. *B' F' R' B U R2 L2 B2 D F' U' D' L2 U' R F' R2 F' R' B' Rw Uw2
*63. *R2 B2 D2 B' F' L2 D2 F2 R L' U L2 B' F D2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R Fw Uw'
*64. *U' B2 D' R2 U F' D R2 F D2 R' U F2 D B' R2 D L' R' Fw' Uw'
*65. *B' L2 F D U' F2 L' R F2 B R' U L R2 U2 L D2 R' B F' Rw Uw'
*66. *F2 D' L U' D F2 R L U B' R L2 U' R2 D' R' F2 R2 D' L' U2 Fw' Uw
*67. *D2 L' F2 D' F2 B' L R2 B' L' R' F' U2 R D U B' D U' Rw2 Uw'
*68. *R2 L2 D B2 R L2 B2 L R F' R2 D2 L' D U2 F D2 F' D' B L Fw' Uw'
*69. *U R D B' R2 D' L2 R' U' D2 B2 U' R' B D' U L' D2 U' Fw' Uw
*70. *R2 L2 U' B L R2 F' R2 U' D' R' U2 F' U D R2 U2 R2 D U R Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R' D' B' D2 L B2 U2 F2 B R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D
*2. *R L' D B2 R' D F R' U' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2
*3. *U' B2 R2 D U B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F' R' B' F D' R' U2 F' L R2
*4. *D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B L D' U2 F D' F L R' F2
*5. *R B' D' F2 B2 R F' D B D' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 B' R2 D B2 R' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R' U2 R' L
*2. *R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' F' U2 R' D2 B L' B2 F2 U
*3. *B' U' R2 F L' U' R2 B R' F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D'
*4. *R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 L' B' L' D R' B2 R2 U
*5. *F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F' R D' B' L2 D R2 F D' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R' B2 D' R2 D' B' R2 D' B2 L'
*2. *F2 L D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U B L F U R F D F' U2
*3. *L2 D U B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R D' B L' U F U' B2 F' L2
*4. *U F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' U2 F' D2 R' B R' F2 R' U'
*5. *F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' B L2 B2 R' D B2 D' L' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F L2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 R' F2 R' B' R U' L' U' F' L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 D2 F2 U L B R2 B2 R U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L B2 L2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' D' L' D F2 L F' U' R' U' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R F' U R' F U2 F2 U'
*3. *F L D B2 U D F D2 R D' F D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2
*4. *B D2 Uw2 U' B' Fw D L' R Uw2 L' D Fw' Uw2 Fw L2 D' U2 L2 R' Fw' U' B2 Fw2 L' Rw B' Fw' F R U2 L2 F2 Rw R D Uw2 B Fw2 R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F' R F' R' U R2 F
*3. *R' U D2 F L D' L2 B' U L' U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2
*4. *F R2 Uw2 B' Uw' U' L2 Rw' B2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 Uw Fw' D2 U R2 Fw2 Rw B2 Uw' B' Fw' F Uw' L' R2 Uw F' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 Uw Rw2 B
*5. *Lw F' L' U' F2 L D Lw' Fw Lw2 Uw L' Lw2 Dw B2 Bw Dw' Uw' U' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 R2 B' Bw R2 Dw2 Bw' L R Bw' Lw Rw' B2 Rw R2 Uw' F' Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' R2 Uw' U' B' Fw' Dw' U Lw2 Rw F2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 D Dw2 U2 Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U R' F2 R' F2 R U
*3. *F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F' D B2 L' F D' U B' L' D
*4. *Fw L2 D' B2 Fw L2 Fw U L2 U F L R B' Rw R D' U' F2 L' Fw2 D' U' L R2 U2 B2 L D2 Uw2 U2 Fw D' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw F2 Uw2
*5. *Lw' Bw' Rw2 R2 Uw' F L' U2 B Rw2 D Fw D Uw Lw R Uw2 Rw2 F Rw2 Dw' B2 Rw' Bw' R U2 L2 Lw' Dw Uw Lw2 Rw R Uw L2 Lw' U' Rw' F2 D2 Uw' R B2 Lw' D Rw F L R2 Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 B Fw L2 D2 Dw' Rw R
*6. *D 2D' 3F 2U 3F' 2D 3F F 3R 2D' L' 2L 2R B2 2B' 3F2 2L D' 3U 2U2 2L 3F 2R2 2B 3R' 2R' F' 3U2 R' 2B' L' 2R2 D2 U2 2R2 2D' 3R2 F' R 2B 2D2 3R2 R D 3U L' U 2L B 2D F L' D 2U' U2 R2 3U' U 3F' 3R2 F L' 2R R2 U' L2 2L2 D2 2D2 2B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R' F U2 R' F'
*3. *L' D2 F R D B2 D2 F2 R' U B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 L D2 F2 L'
*4. *B' F2 D' R' B' U R' Fw2 D Uw B2 Uw U B U2 L2 Uw' R' U2 Rw D Uw' B Rw2 Fw U F' D B' Fw' Rw2 D Uw' U2 B D Fw' L' Uw2 L2
*5. *Lw2 Bw' F R2 D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 B2 D2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw D' Uw U L Dw2 L' D' Bw2 Lw Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 D2 Fw F2 L Dw' B2 Bw Fw' U2 Bw Rw' Dw Rw Uw2 Lw' B' Lw2 Dw' Uw' L Rw D' B D2 Dw2 F' U' Bw' Uw'
*6. *2L' U2 B2 2D' 3U' 2B' 3F' U' 3F' R' 2U' 2F' F2 2R 3F 2U' 2B2 L 2L' B' 3U B U2 2L' R2 2U2 U' 2L' 2F2 2R' U 2R' F' D' 2L2 F' 2R' F2 2R U' 3F U' 2R2 3F2 F 3R 2R2 3F' 2R' D' L2 2L 3R2 D L2 2R' 3F 2F' 2R 3U R 2B' 2R' R2 F' D' 2U' 3F 2D' 2U'
*7. *2D2 2L2 2B2 2L D F2 L' R2 B2 2B2 R2 3B2 2L 3R' 3B2 2L2 D' 2D L' 2L R 3D2 U 3F2 2R 2B2 3R2 3D2 3L' 2R2 2B2 U2 2F U' 3B2 2L F 2L' 2B' D 3B2 F2 2R' 3D 2B 2L' 3B' 2L2 3L R' 3B 3D2 U 2B2 3U' F' 2L 3R R' 2D2 F2 3R 3B D 3R2 R2 3D' 3F' 3D 3U' 2R 2B 3F2 2F' 3U2 2U B 2B2 2F2 3R2 2B 3F' 3D' 3U2 B2 2F2 F' L' R' 3D 2U U 3L 3F2 L' 2L B2 F 3U' L

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR0+ DL1- UL5- U1- R5- D2+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4- D4+ L5- ALL4- UR DL 
*2. *UR4- DR4- DL4+ UL3+ U1+ R5- D3- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R2- D6+ L4+ ALL2- DR UL 
*3. *UR3+ DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U4- R1+ D0+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R4- D5+ L2- ALL5- UR DR UL 
*4. *UR5- DR0+ DL5+ UL3+ U6+ R2+ D5+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R3- D0+ L5+ ALL0+ UR DR UL 
*5. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1+ UL2- U2+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R5- D1- L1- ALL3+ UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L' U L' R U' l b
*2. *L' R' L B' L R B' R l r' b'
*3. *U' B' R B' L' R' L' B' l' r u'
*4. *L' U R' L B' L' R B r b
*5. *U L' U R L U R U l r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
*4. *(6, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, -2) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U L' R' B U' L' B R B'
*2. *R B' U' B U L B' L B' U' B'
*3. *L U L U B U B' U' B R L'
*4. *R B L' B L' R B' U B' R B
*5. *R B R U L' R U' R B L B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U R' U2 R2 U' F' U' F2
*3. *U R' L' B D B2 U2 R2 L' F U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 B'
*4. *B' R' Fw' D2 Uw F' Uw' Fw F2 U2 L Fw2 F2 U' F2 L B U Rw Uw B2 Uw' Fw2 F U R Fw D B' Fw' F D' R F Uw2 L B2 D2 Uw' R2
*5. *Lw' Bw R' D2 Dw2 U Bw2 F' Lw Rw' R2 D Uw B Bw' Lw2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 R2 Fw' F2 Dw' U' Bw L' Lw2 B' L' D' B Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 Bw F L' Uw Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' L Bw2 Rw' U Fw2 Rw' Uw U' Lw Fw Lw' B' Fw
*OH. *U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R' D F L' B2 U L U2 B R' F2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR4+ DL1- UL4- U5- R5+ D4+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R5+ D1- L1- ALL2+ UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L U B' L B R' U r b' u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)
*Skewb. *U R B L' U L' U L' B' R' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' b B' f r' b' f' L' F' L' B R' B F L B' R
*2. *R F l' b f l' B L' B' R B F' L' F L
*3. *R r' f' r' f' l r' f L B F L' R B R B
*4. *B' L' l f r b' f R' F' L' B L' R F R B L'
*5. *B' F' R r f' l L f' l' L B R' B L B L' F R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw' L Bw U Lw' L R' Uw' B Lw Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' Rw' Lw Uw l' r'
*2. *B Rw Lw' L' B' Uw Lw' R Rw Uw' Lw' Uw Rw Uw' Lw' Rw u l' r b
*3. *Lw U' L R' B' Lw R' Lw R' B Rw Bw Rw' Uw' Lw Bw' Uw Rw l r
*4. *Lw' B Uw Lw U' B' Uw' Bw' R Uw' Rw Lw Rw Bw Rw' Uw' Lw u' r b
*5. *Uw L' Rw' Bw' U' Bw' Lw' U' L R B' Bw Uw Rw' Lw' Rw' Lw' Uw' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D2 L U2 L D R U R D2 L U2 R2 D L U L D2 R2 U L2 D R U L2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 U R2 D L U L2
*2. *R D L D R U L U R D R D L2 U R D R U R U L D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U R U L2 D2 R D L U R2 D L2 U2 R2 D R D L U R U2 L D2 L U2 R D R
*3. *R D L D R U R D L2 U R U L D R D L U R2 U L D R D R U L U R D L2 D R U L U R D L U L D3 R2 U R D L U R U L D L2 D R U2 L D2 R U2 R U L2 D R U L
*4. *D2 R U L U R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 D R2 U R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U L U R D R D2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R D2 L2 U2 R U R D2 L D L U R U2 L D2 R U2
*5. *R2 D L U L D R D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D R U R D2 L U2 L D R2 U L3 D R3 D L3 U R2 D L D L U2 R D R2 D L2 U R U R D2 L U3 R D2 L U L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' B R B R' B U' D' R U D2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 F' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R2 B U2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U' L D L' R' B' F' U L D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L' D B2 U' L D' R D2 F B2 U D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 B D R U2 F L2 F' R2 D' R' F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F2 U R B U D2 B' L' F' R2 B2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' U' D2 R F R2 L2 U F' R' D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R D2
*2. *R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' B L2 B R2 B' U B2 R2
*3. *D R2 B2 D U B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R' D' R D B L2 D L D' U'
*4. *B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R F' U' F' D2 F' R2 U' B' U2
*5. *D' L2 U F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L B U' L' D2 L2 B R' D2 U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL LB UL LB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL RB UB LF UL UB UR UF UL UB RB UR UF UB LF UL UF DR DB RB DF RF UR UB LB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UF+ DB+2 LB DB+ RB+2 DB+2
*2. *UF UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UB LB UB UL RF UR UF UL UB UL UB LB UL UB RF UR RB UR UB LF UL UF UR LB UB LB UL RB UB RB DF RF DL DR DF RF DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 UB RB+2 DF+ LF+2 UL DF+2 LF+2 DB+ RB+2
*3. *UR UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UR LB UL RF UR UB LB UL UB UL RF RB UR UB RB UB LF UL LB UL UF DB RB DL DR DB LB RB UB UL LF DB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+2 LB UL-2 DB+ RB UR+2 RF+ UR+ RF+2 LF-2 UF DL+2 LF-
*4. *UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UB LB UB UR UF UR RF UF RF UF UR UF UL UB LB UL RB LF UF UL RF UF RF UR DB LB RB DF RF UR DL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL UB-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 DB-2 DL+2 DB+2 UB+2 RB UB+ DL+ DR UR UB UR+ UF+2 UR UF+2 RB
*5. *UR UL UF UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB UL UF LB RF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL UB LB UB LB RB UR UB RF UF LF UF UR UL UB RB UB RB DB DR RB DR RB DF DL DB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+2 RF UR-2 DB+2 LB UL+ DB-2 RB+ UB+2 RB UB+2 DF+ LF+ DR+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2020)

Today, someone started spamming the competition site with false accounts. I would not normally want to draw attention to this; please do not feel the need to discuss the behavior; but in this case I worry it might lead to the random drawing for the gift card going to someone who should not receive it, especially considering the large number of new accounts created. Because of this, I am going to disqualify from the weekly drawing each account created this week that does not have a matching username to their name here in the Forum. If you have legitimately created an account this week with a non-matching username to your forum username (either accidentally or not), and would like to still be eligible, please privately contact me and explain; I will change your username in the competition to match the username in the forum, and then you will be eligible for the drawing.

Accounts created before this week will still be deemed eligible, for now, even if the username does not match a username in the forum. I am only going to disqualify accounts that don't match for this week (and perhaps beyond if this problem persists).

If this continues to be a problem, I might be forced to close down self-creation of accounts, such that new competitors will have to contact me privately or in this thread in order to be added to the competition. I hope that will not be necessary. I sincerely hope that whoever is doing this will stop; it creates unnecessary work for me that decreases my ability to make changes that would actually be helpful.

Eventually (when I have enough time to finish), it will be possible to log into the competition by simply logging into the forum. Once that happens, I will require a forum account for any new participants, and the account generation page on the competition website will go away. I will explain more when I am closer to releasing the change.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2020)

I regret that, due to malicious behavior that I am currently unable to prevent, I have decided that I need to suspend automatic creation of accounts for the Weekly Competition.

If you already have an account, you may continue to compete as usual.

If you do not yet have a competition account (note that the competition account is separate from the Forum account for now), please PM me if you would like to compete, and I will set up an account for you.

Or, alternatively, simply post your results here. I will contact you about setting up an account if you do so.

Thank you, and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 8, 2020)

Is there a way to check IPs of the users that are being created? Really annoying to see someone trying to cheat the system and in the end only creating more work for you.

It might be good to put an abbreviated note on the competition website so that people are aware of this requirement as well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Is there a way to check IPs of the users that are being created? Really annoying to see someone trying to cheat the system and in the end only creating more work for you.


I had often thought of adding IP logging, but it took a little work to do so, so I never bothered, which unfortunately leaves me unable to address it now. And since I am about to integrate into the Forum, it no longer makes as much sense because that will do it for me.



> It might be good to put an abbreviated note on the competition website so that people are aware of this requirement as well.


I already did that last night. If you go to the tab to create a new user, it explains something similar to what I posted above.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2020)

Results for week 6: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and TipsterTrickster!

*2x2x2*(176)
1.  1.35 Legomanz
2.  1.51 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.56 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.65 Jscuber
5.  1.76 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.79 OriginalUsername
7.  1.87 Sean Hartman
8.  1.94 Rubadcar
9.  2.08 JackPfeifer
10.  2.09 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.16 PokeCubes
12.  2.20 TheDubDubJr
12.  2.20 turtwig
14.  2.23 JO Cubing
15.  2.29 ExultantCarn
16.  2.32 Trig0n
17.  2.33 BradyCubes08
18.  2.35 Luke Garrett
18.  2.35 jancsi02
20.  2.41 Kerry_Creech
21.  2.43 Color Cuber
22.  2.48 TipsterTrickster
23.  2.52 CubingwithChris
24.  2.60 OwenB
25.  2.67 Michał Krasowski
26.  2.72 mihnea3000
27.  2.81 DhruvA
28.  2.82 wuque man
29.  2.84 MrKuba600
30.  2.99 JustinTimeCuber
31.  3.03 cuberkid10
32.  3.05 YouCubing
33.  3.10 typo56
34.  3.12 AlphaCam625
34.  3.12 BigBoyMicah
36.  3.13 [email protected]
36.  3.13 Alexis1011
38.  3.14 JoXCuber
39.  3.15 G2013
40.  3.16 NewoMinx
41.  3.18 parkertrager
42.  3.19 BradenTheMagician
42.  3.19 Sub1Hour
44.  3.23 fun at the joy
44.  3.23 Underwatercuber
46.  3.30 T1_M0
47.  3.31 Ontricus
48.  3.39 Dream Cubing
49.  3.42 midnightcuberx
49.  3.42 BLCuber8
51.  3.47 Logan
51.  3.47 [email protected]
51.  3.47 MrCuberLP
54.  3.49 Awder
54.  3.49 Alpha cuber
56.  3.54 riz3ndrr
57.  3.58 NoProblemCubing
58.  3.62 Antto Pitkänen
58.  3.62 GTGil
60.  3.63 michaelxfy
60.  3.63 Jami Viljanen
62.  3.67 ichcubegern
63.  3.70 BraydenTheCuber
64.  3.73 d2polld
65.  3.74 tJardigradHe
66.  3.78 bennettstouder
67.  3.88 Coinman_
68.  3.89 MCuber
69.  3.90 boroc226han
70.  3.91 SpiFunTastic
70.  3.91 BMcCl1
72.  3.94 Rollercoasterben
73.  3.97 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
74.  3.99 Koen van Aller
75.  4.01 ChasterPond
76.  4.02 sigalig
76.  4.02 KrokosB
76.  4.02 dollarstorecubes
79.  4.03 RileyN23
80.  4.05 Isaac Latta
81.  4.08 lumes2121
82.  4.10 Dylan Swarts
83.  4.12 Fred Lang
84.  4.20 ProStar
84.  4.20 Cooki348
86.  4.23 nikodem.rudy
87.  4.26 Liam Wadek
87.  4.26 begiuli65
89.  4.29 DGCubes
90.  4.34 [email protected]
91.  4.36 MattP98
92.  4.38 V.Kochergin
93.  4.39 VIBE_ZT
94.  4.46 Immolated-Marmoset
95.  4.55 hopifattan_
96.  4.58 jackeyguy
97.  4.61 DesertWolf
98.  4.69 wearephamily1719
98.  4.69 HendrikW
100.  4.70 abhijat
101.  4.82 oliver sitja sichel
102.  4.87 Cube to Cube
102.  4.87 bandi72006
104.  4.89 Aadil- ali
105.  4.91 drpfisherman
106.  4.93 Samuel Kevin
107.  5.01 Faaris_cuber
108.  5.03 nms777
108.  5.03 swankfukinc
110.  5.11 xyzzy
111.  5.13 ngmh
112.  5.17 BenChristman1
113.  5.18 Chris Van Der Brink
114.  5.27 Danuartha
115.  5.33 abunickabhi
116.  5.35 mikiwow123
117.  5.36 2019DWYE01
118.  5.37 Skittleskp
119.  5.39 Comvat
119.  5.39 John Benwell
121.  5.60 revaldoah
122.  5.65 skewby_cuber
122.  5.65 Zidane Habiburachman
124.  5.70 MarixPix
125.  5.76 Amelia
126.  5.95 Ian Pang
126.  5.95 NaterTater23
128.  6.08 Lewis
129.  6.14 PingPongCuber
130.  6.16 david_5647
131.  6.34 Rishky FY
132.  6.42 Pratyush Manas
133.  6.55 Robsurya
134.  6.57 X cuber
135.  6.69 Saltcheese
136.  6.74 Bonmon2
137.  6.75 trangium
138.  6.78 CaptainCuber
139.  6.87 toinou06cubing
140.  6.96 yudispeedsolving.com
140.  6.96 commondave
142.  6.97 UnknownCanvas
143.  6.98 SonofRonan
144.  7.02 KgsEvin
145.  7.36 OriEy
146.  7.41 50ph14
147.  7.53 G0ingInsqne
147.  7.53 CruddyCuber
149.  7.56 FIREFOX229
150.  7.68 N4Cubing
151.  7.72 ok cuber
152.  7.78 Reddy
153.  7.88 Master_Disaster
154.  7.98 faisal
155.  8.06 Akmal huda
156.  8.25 Bintoro Nata Wijaya
157.  8.34 Renji Earl Kurniawan
158.  8.41 HKspeed.com
159.  8.88 galihlihga
160.  9.04 Janice_leslie
161.  9.08 freshcuber.de
162.  9.19 AMS_2018
163.  9.23 MJS Cubing
164.  9.24 Mike Hughey
165.  9.66 LoiteringCuber
166.  9.94 One Wheel
167.  10.83 Jacck
168.  10.96 RafiKha29
169.  10.98 ARNZPRO
170.  11.52 Dam'sCube
171.  11.86 STLCuber
172.  12.91 Adalia samaira
173.  12.98 sporteisvogel
174.  14.46 MatsBergsten
175.  19.12 zenkeiran357
176.  DNF Kuda_kepang


*3x3x3*(250)
1.  7.14 CubingwithChris
2.  7.37 Jscuber
3.  7.41 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.42 OriginalUsername
5.  7.55 parkertrager
6.  7.67 ExultantCarn
7.  7.87 yudispeedsolving.com
8.  7.90 Khairur Rachim
9.  8.26 JackPfeifer
10.  8.35 Michał Krasowski
10.  8.35 Toothcraver55
12.  8.36 RileyN23
13.  8.40 tJardigradHe
14.  8.44 turtwig
15.  8.45 JustinTimeCuber
16.  8.51 Sean Hartman
17.  8.58 Zeke Mackay
18.  8.63 wuque man
19.  8.71 thecubingwizard
20.  8.98 MichaelNielsen
21.  9.03 OwenB
22.  9.10 JO Cubing
23.  9.11 cuberkid10
24.  9.13 mihnea3000
25.  9.14 Rubadcar
26.  9.21 BigBoyMicah
27.  9.23 riz3ndrr
28.  9.26 Legomanz
29.  9.38 JoXCuber
29.  9.38 MrKuba600
31.  9.41 BradyCubes08
32.  9.46 AidanNoogie
33.  9.58 G2013
34.  9.65 boroc226han
35.  9.66 NathanaelCubes
36.  9.67 NewoMinx
36.  9.67 jancsi02
38.  9.78 Isaac Latta
39.  9.82 Ben Whitmore
40.  9.87 TipsterTrickster
41.  9.99 smackbadatskewb
42.  10.01 YouCubing
43.  10.12 Dream Cubing
44.  10.15 Logan
45.  10.19 DGCubes
45.  10.19 Ontricus
47.  10.23 yourmotherfly
48.  10.26 Samuel Kevin
49.  10.31 AlphaCam625
50.  10.33 ichcubegern
51.  10.43 Kerry_Creech
52.  10.47 Keenan Johnson
53.  10.50 asacuber
54.  10.51 dollarstorecubes
55.  10.61 fun at the joy
56.  10.62 jackeyguy
57.  10.70 TheDubDubJr
58.  10.74 KrokosB
59.  10.79 xpoes
60.  10.87 DhruvA
61.  10.93 Coinman_
62.  11.03 BMcCl1
63.  11.21 BradenTheMagician
64.  11.23 GTGil
65.  11.41 [email protected]
66.  11.51 typo56
67.  11.53 michaelxfy
68.  11.60 TheNoobCuber
68.  11.60 Keroma12
70.  11.72 Ian Pang
70.  11.72 Cooki348
72.  11.74 midnightcuberx
73.  11.78 ChasterPond
74.  11.91 [email protected]
75.  11.92 Jami Viljanen
76.  11.95 nikodem.rudy
77.  12.01 V.Kochergin
78.  12.03 abunickabhi
79.  12.06 Fred Lang
80.  12.17 [email protected]
80.  12.17 MattP98
82.  12.19 begiuli65
82.  12.19 Teh Keng Foo
84.  12.21 Dylan Swarts
85.  12.26 HendrikW
86.  12.41 NoProblemCubing
87.  12.43 MartinN13
88.  12.47 20luky3
88.  12.47 Briyan Maulana
90.  12.49 Antto Pitkänen
91.  12.55 MrCuberLP
91.  12.55 SebastianCarrillo
93.  12.56 KingCanyon
94.  12.58 abhijat
95.  12.59 d2polld
96.  12.66 Raihandy75
97.  12.75 sigalig
97.  12.75 LoiteringCuber
99.  12.79 speedcube.insta
100.  12.82 Rishky FY
101.  12.86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
102.  12.88 Chris Van Der Brink
102.  12.88 Underwatercuber
104.  13.04 Liam Wadek
105.  13.10 LolTreeMan
106.  13.16 Sub1Hour
107.  13.18 danvie
108.  13.39 sqAree
109.  13.43 [email protected]
109.  13.43 MCuber
111.  13.59 Amelia
112.  13.68 [email protected]
113.  13.70 BraydenTheCuber
114.  13.98 Koen van Aller
115.  14.08 DesertWolf
116.  14.10 Immolated-Marmoset
117.  14.13 oliver sitja sichel
118.  14.25 Pradipta661
119.  14.32 lumes2121
120.  14.48 jake.levine
121.  14.52 BLCuber8
122.  14.54 Wicaksono
123.  14.63 MarixPix
124.  14.97 Rollercoasterben
125.  15.07 KgsEvin
126.  15.13 Aadil- ali
127.  15.34 bennettstouder
128.  15.36 xyzzy
129.  15.39 ngmh
130.  15.44 revaldoah
131.  15.49 Renji Earl Kurniawan
132.  15.56 Alpha cuber
133.  15.57 trangium
133.  15.57 Kal-Flo
135.  15.72 Skittleskp
136.  15.77 Lvl9001Wizard
137.  15.80 colegemuth
138.  15.92 ProStar
139.  16.28 G0ingInsqne
140.  16.43 david_5647
141.  16.48 hopifattan_
142.  16.53 khafidznr
143.  16.58 drpfisherman
144.  16.75 Alexis1011
145.  16.84 urdeje
146.  17.05 swankfukinc
147.  17.11 FeliousDeath
148.  17.13 Cube to Cube
149.  17.34 CaptainCuber
150.  17.40 Comvat
151.  17.45 CruddyCuber
152.  17.49 nms777
153.  17.62 bgcatfan
154.  17.85 Petri Krzywacki
155.  17.95 OriEy
156.  18.08 VIBE_ZT
157.  18.33 BenChristman1
158.  18.61 AMS_2018
159.  18.81 Alfi Syahr
160.  18.88 wearephamily1719
161.  18.89 MarkA64
162.  19.02 Danuartha
163.  19.04 Bonmon2
164.  19.10 X cuber
165.  19.11 [email protected]
166.  19.15 2019DWYE01
167.  19.16 Robsurya
168.  19.21 [email protected]
169.  19.23 PetrusQuber
170.  19.27 Akmal huda
171.  19.32 toinou06cubing
172.  19.42 50ph14
173.  19.43 PingPongCuber
174.  19.74 [email protected]
175.  19.98 commondave
176.  19.99 Master_Disaster
177.  20.02 Nathanael Robertson
178.  20.19 Thelegend12
179.  20.37 Pratyush Manas
180.  20.40 Aldo Elyada Tjandra
181.  20.89 UnknownCanvas
182.  21.01 [email protected]
183.  21.14 John Benwell
184.  21.59 velt
185.  21.75 SonofRonan
186.  22.31 HKspeed.com
187.  22.46 Ahmad Zacky
188.  22.55 bandi72006
189.  22.78 Mike Hughey
190.  22.87 Zidane Habiburachman
191.  22.91 NaterTater23
192.  23.06 STLCuber
193.  23.07 JRL30500
194.  23.24 Nadnavika
195.  23.55 One Wheel
196.  23.78 sporteisvogel
197.  24.24 tuga88
198.  24.67 AlbiAiman
199.  25.05 Faaris_cuber
200.  25.44 ok cuber
201.  25.47 RafiKha29
202.  25.60 Reddy
203.  25.79 Diamondbro19
204.  25.89 Saltcheese
205.  26.23 Lewis
206.  26.26 MEF227
207.  26.33 FIREFOX229
208.  26.73 freshcuber.de
209.  26.82 Devan
210.  27.03 N4Cubing
211.  27.21 RIZKI PUTRA
212.  28.29 PeterJ89
213.  28.76 cocmulugih
214.  29.62 CreationUniverse
215.  29.73 MJS Cubing
216.  30.15 faisal
217.  30.31 nickkenn17speedsolving.com
218.  31.33 Bintoro Nata Wijaya
219.  31.91 matt boeren
220.  33.21 Ebyspirit
221.  34.04 Rama El Maulana Agung
222.  34.14 M.ESSA BINTANG
222.  34.14 Jacck
224.  35.81 JustAnotherCuber
225.  36.96 MuhammadIrfan
226.  38.75 Janice_leslie
227.  38.94 Weida Rafa
228.  41.38 MatsBergsten
229.  42.59 [email protected]
230.  43.37 Robby
231.  44.10 Mafiq spensa 7c
232.  44.33 Het
232.  44.33 Spensa7C
234.  44.34 Indana Zulfa
235.  44.55 lilhotpocket.sr
236.  45.65 1davey29
237.  45.72 Yj
238.  46.15 ARNZPRO
239.  47.71 Widyadarma.id
240.  50.00 astronomize
241.  53.91 Chiggers
242.  54.24 Reyfan1212
243.  54.61 Hafid Indra Kusuma
244.  1:00.66 Justin andrew.cube
245.  1:07.39 rashyastr
246.  1:13.75 P_star cubes
247.  1:29.20 kirito
248.  1:31.00 Daffa el labib
249.  DNF pizzacrust
249.  DNF Muhammad Rifqi


*4x4x4*(126)
1.  28.33 jancsi02
2.  29.82 cuberkid10
3.  30.03 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  31.46 thecubingwizard
5.  32.05 Khairur Rachim
6.  32.71 KgsEvin
7.  33.61 RileyN23
8.  33.78 Sean Hartman
9.  33.85 OriginalUsername
10.  34.62 NewoMinx
11.  34.82 Michał Krasowski
12.  35.26 G2013
13.  35.72 ichcubegern
14.  35.73 mihnea3000
15.  35.77 tJardigradHe
16.  35.84 MrKuba600
17.  36.13 Dream Cubing
18.  36.24 JoXCuber
19.  36.52 wuque man
20.  36.61 boroc226han
21.  36.66 parkertrager
22.  37.48 TipsterTrickster
23.  37.66 MCuber
24.  38.82 Coinman_
25.  40.02 Luke Garrett
26.  40.19 DGCubes
27.  40.24 typo56
28.  40.91 JO Cubing
29.  41.26 BigBoyMicah
30.  41.39 Keenan Johnson
31.  41.93 turtwig
32.  42.20 abhijat
33.  42.59 BradyCubes08
34.  43.08 KrokosB
35.  43.77 michaelxfy
36.  43.79 DhruvA
37.  44.05 Logan
38.  44.33 dollarstorecubes
39.  44.54 Fred Lang
40.  44.57 CubingwithChris
41.  44.74 20luky3
42.  45.05 begiuli65
43.  45.53 Ontricus
44.  45.63 sigalig
45.  45.77 JustinTimeCuber
46.  46.94 colegemuth
47.  47.13 nikodem.rudy
48.  47.22 TheNoobCuber
49.  47.43 Keroma12
50.  47.55 jake.levine
51.  48.03 YouCubing
52.  48.49 abunickabhi
53.  48.71 NathanaelCubes
54.  48.97 xyzzy
55.  49.45 Sub1Hour
56.  49.77 Isaac Latta
57.  50.03 MattP98
58.  50.79 HendrikW
59.  51.05 remopihel
60.  51.41 GTGil
61.  51.49 BMcCl1
62.  52.07 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  52.50 jvier
63.  52.50 midnightcuberx
65.  52.69 Cooki348
66.  52.93 NoProblemCubing
67.  53.30 david_5647
68.  53.36 Dylan Swarts
69.  53.49 Antto Pitkänen
70.  53.63 MrCuberLP
71.  54.10 drpfisherman
72.  54.36 Jami Viljanen
73.  54.77 LoiteringCuber
74.  55.50 Rollercoasterben
75.  55.91 Liam Wadek
76.  56.20 swankfukinc
77.  56.38 John Benwell
78.  57.65 Koen van Aller
79.  57.86 MarixPix
80.  58.00 ngmh
81.  58.07 sqAree
82.  58.56 DesertWolf
83.  58.60 lumes2121
84.  59.20 Alexis1011
85.  1:00.58 CaptainCuber
86.  1:01.62 revaldoah
87.  1:01.78 d2polld
88.  1:02.15 BLCuber8
89.  1:04.43 PingPongCuber
90.  1:04.61 Robsurya
91.  1:06.12 VIBE_ZT
92.  1:07.09 Bonmon2
93.  1:10.80 OriEy
94.  1:10.97 CruddyCuber
95.  1:11.25 oliver sitja sichel
96.  1:13.68 trangium
97.  1:14.71 2019DWYE01
98.  1:14.73 One Wheel
99.  1:14.76 Petri Krzywacki
100.  1:17.36 Samuel Kevin
101.  1:18.49 G0ingInsqne
102.  1:18.69 Comvat
103.  1:19.09 Amelia
104.  1:19.19 [email protected]
105.  1:19.53 toinou06cubing
106.  1:19.60 Cube to Cube
107.  1:21.07 50ph14
108.  1:23.65 SonofRonan
109.  1:25.53 wearephamily1719
110.  1:27.29 BenChristman1
111.  1:31.09 ok cuber
112.  1:41.00 freshcuber.de
113.  1:44.10 sporteisvogel
114.  1:44.81 Danuartha
115.  1:46.51 Lewis
116.  1:56.02 Jacck
117.  2:05.64 ProStar
118.  2:06.03 Master_Disaster
119.  2:08.11 cocmulugih
120.  2:15.07 MatsBergsten
121.  2:20.57 RIZKI PUTRA
122.  2:23.36 Renji Earl Kurniawan
123.  3:50.07 ARNZPRO
124.  DNF riz3ndrr
124.  DNF pizzacrust
124.  DNF MartinN13


*5x5x5*(86)
1.  54.25 jancsi02
2.  55.76 Jscuber
3.  59.43 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  59.89 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.52 OriginalUsername
6.  1:02.97 tJardigradHe
7.  1:03.42 ichcubegern
8.  1:03.62 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:05.11 parkertrager
10.  1:05.59 mihnea3000
11.  1:07.14 JoXCuber
12.  1:11.56 michaelxfy
13.  1:11.77 G2013
14.  1:13.23 NewoMinx
15.  1:13.28 AidanNoogie
16.  1:13.62 TipsterTrickster
17.  1:13.90 Michał Krasowski
18.  1:14.34 RileyN23
19.  1:14.78 Coinman_
20.  1:14.91 MrKuba600
21.  1:15.48 Luke Garrett
22.  1:16.20 dollarstorecubes
23.  1:16.56 sigalig
24.  1:19.36 DGCubes
25.  1:19.45 KrokosB
26.  1:19.57 DhruvA
27.  1:19.95 boroc226han
28.  1:20.19 riz3ndrr
29.  1:20.67 JO Cubing
30.  1:21.44 [email protected]
31.  1:22.15 Keroma12
32.  1:23.08 abunickabhi
33.  1:24.60 Keenan Johnson
34.  1:25.70 begiuli65
35.  1:25.72 turtwig
36.  1:25.90 xyzzy
37.  1:26.36 jake.levine
38.  1:26.87 Sub1Hour
39.  1:28.15 Fred Lang
40.  1:28.58 JustinTimeCuber
41.  1:29.92 fun at the joy
42.  1:30.26 drpfisherman
43.  1:31.12 colegemuth
44.  1:32.85 YouCubing
45.  1:33.62 20luky3
46.  1:34.14 NathanaelCubes
47.  1:35.14 MattP98
48.  1:36.30 Dylan Swarts
49.  1:37.40 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  1:39.85 Logan
51.  1:39.89 MartinN13
52.  1:40.73 NoProblemCubing
53.  1:44.40 Liam Wadek
54.  1:46.69 CaptainCuber
55.  1:47.29 Koen van Aller
56.  1:49.71 Rollercoasterben
57.  1:57.72 MarixPix
58.  1:59.22 lumes2121
59.  1:59.60 oliver sitja sichel
60.  2:00.22 VIBE_ZT
61.  2:01.36 topppits
62.  2:05.88 John Benwell
63.  2:07.47 swankfukinc
64.  2:12.14 Bonmon2
65.  2:12.97 PingPongCuber
66.  2:15.23 One Wheel
67.  2:15.56 CruddyCuber
68.  2:16.56 OriEy
69.  2:20.84 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:24.44 2019DWYE01
71.  2:28.31 d2polld
72.  2:37.54 cocmulugih
73.  2:38.99 revaldoah
74.  2:42.37 Lewis
75.  2:42.51 SonofRonan
76.  2:48.36 ngmh
77.  2:49.08 50ph14
78.  2:50.20 BenChristman1
79.  2:53.76 midnightcuberx
80.  3:17.13 sporteisvogel
81.  3:30.80 ok cuber
82.  3:36.10 freshcuber.de
83.  3:41.36 HKspeed.com
84.  3:45.19 MatsBergsten
85.  4:29.26 wearephamily1719
86.  5:27.34 ProStar


*6x6x6*(46)
1.  1:37.19 jancsi02
2.  1:44.39 Dream Cubing
3.  1:54.96 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:56.03 Sean Hartman
5.  1:56.38 cuberkid10
6.  2:04.70 ichcubegern
7.  2:06.34 tJardigradHe
8.  2:08.19 LolTreeMan
9.  2:09.42 JoXCuber
10.  2:09.97 NewoMinx
11.  2:10.76 OriginalUsername
12.  2:11.63 Coinman_
13.  2:12.76 michaelxfy
14.  2:14.59 TipsterTrickster
15.  2:20.61 KrokosB
16.  2:28.95 MrKuba600
17.  2:34.73 drpfisherman
18.  2:36.82 xyzzy
19.  2:39.54 JO Cubing
20.  2:40.09 YouCubing
21.  2:40.11 boroc226han
22.  2:40.82 DhruvA
23.  2:41.64 jake.levine
24.  2:44.14 Sub1Hour
25.  2:47.12 DGCubes
26.  2:55.89 abunickabhi
27.  2:56.30 Fred Lang
28.  2:56.42 begiuli65
29.  2:56.66 fun at the joy
30.  3:05.69 Keenan Johnson
31.  3:17.92 Liam Wadek
32.  3:26.61 JustinTimeCuber
33.  3:33.55 swankfukinc
34.  3:48.20 Antto Pitkänen
35.  3:49.87 OriEy
36.  3:58.54 lumes2121
37.  4:04.16 One Wheel
38.  4:28.43 Bonmon2
39.  4:29.88 50ph14
40.  4:42.91 Petri Krzywacki
41.  4:46.18 PingPongCuber
42.  4:58.64 Koen van Aller
43.  5:46.11 Lewis
44.  6:35.58 sporteisvogel
45.  7:21.36 MatsBergsten
46.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(37)
1.  2:23.74 Dream Cubing
2.  2:35.79 Jscuber
3.  2:48.87 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:56.60 Sean Hartman
5.  3:00.14 cuberkid10
6.  3:12.06 michaelxfy
7.  3:15.19 KrokosB
8.  3:17.97 OriginalUsername
9.  3:20.48 TipsterTrickster
10.  3:30.86 YouCubing
11.  3:32.74 drpfisherman
12.  3:42.56 MrKuba600
13.  4:00.87 JO Cubing
14.  4:02.29 DGCubes
15.  4:07.10 begiuli65
16.  4:08.83 nikodem.rudy
17.  4:17.57 Sub1Hour
18.  4:21.36 Fred Lang
19.  4:41.05 abunickabhi
20.  4:41.24 Kit Clement
21.  5:12.07 swankfukinc
22.  5:19.09 OriEy
23.  5:19.31 fun at the joy
24.  5:31.55 Dylan Swarts
25.  5:34.43 Liam Wadek
26.  5:42.50 Antto Pitkänen
27.  6:00.11 JustinTimeCuber
28.  6:36.32 One Wheel
29.  6:54.04 Petri Krzywacki
30.  7:24.07 50ph14
31.  8:47.06 PingPongCuber
32.  10:12.29 sporteisvogel
33.  DNF wuque man
33.  DNF NewoMinx
33.  DNF Valken
33.  DNF Rollercoasterben
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  5.46 Legomanz
2.  6.43 NathanaelCubes
3.  7.59 G2013


Spoiler



4.  7.81 TheDubDubJr
5.  7.84 turtwig
6.  8.20 JoXCuber
7.  9.83 Khairur Rachim
8.  10.13 TipsterTrickster
9.  10.21 V.Kochergin
10.  10.25 OriginalUsername
11.  11.26 Aadil- ali
12.  11.64 Rubadcar
13.  12.91 riz3ndrr
14.  13.37 midnightcuberx
15.  14.07 ichcubegern
16.  14.35 [email protected]
17.  14.55 YouCubing
18.  15.33 Sean Hartman
19.  15.48 Logan
20.  16.51 abunickabhi
21.  19.43 ProStar
22.  19.69 Dream Cubing
23.  20.26 michaelxfy
24.  20.47 MrKuba600
25.  21.12 Danuartha
26.  21.73 BLCuber8
27.  22.38 MattP98
28.  22.63 dollarstorecubes
29.  23.20 fun at the joy
30.  23.50 Mike Hughey
31.  24.37 cuberkid10
32.  31.87 VIBE_ZT
33.  32.62 Jscuber
34.  34.44 ARNZPRO
35.  34.84 Fred Lang
36.  35.99 Luke Garrett
37.  36.36 MatsBergsten
38.  37.64 BraydenTheCuber
39.  39.22 Antto Pitkänen
40.  41.35 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
41.  48.69 One Wheel
42.  48.78 Jacck
43.  55.40 Cube to Cube
44.  59.34 PingPongCuber
45.  1:04.82 JustinTimeCuber
46.  1:28.58 freshcuber.de
47.  1:39.03 Koen van Aller
48.  1:49.38 vilkkuti25
49.  2:18.34 Bonmon2
50.  DNF d2polld


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  18.37 Andrew_Rizo
2.  19.35 jakgun0130
3.  20.06 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  21.02 G2013
5.  22.16 elliottk_
6.  25.90 T1_M0
7.  30.80 typo56
8.  33.16 Sean Hartman
9.  34.40 abunickabhi
10.  34.42 sqAree
11.  35.45 NathanaelCubes
12.  40.43 Mikikajek
13.  49.62 Keenan Johnson
14.  56.19 Underwatercuber
15.  56.99 YouCubing
16.  1:00.20 revaldoah
17.  1:04.95 Khairur Rachim
18.  1:08.64 TipsterTrickster
19.  1:21.20 xpoes
20.  1:25.78 MrKuba600
21.  1:29.12 MatsBergsten
22.  1:32.08 michaelxfy
23.  1:34.40 fun at the joy
24.  1:37.78 MattP98
25.  1:44.58 JoXCuber
26.  1:46.00 brad711
27.  1:47.36 elimescube
28.  2:01.89 Dream Cubing
29.  2:59.94 nms777
30.  3:00.11 Jacck
31.  4:18.08 d2polld
32.  4:55.02 PingPongCuber
33.  6:20.15 freshcuber.de
34.  7:41.39 ProStar
35.  8:17.62 lumes2121
36.  DNF Logan
36.  DNF One Wheel
36.  DNF ichcubegern
36.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  2:36.29 abunickabhi
2.  3:08.70 T1_M0
3.  4:59.04 OJ Cubing


Spoiler



4.  5:04.86 YouCubing
5.  9:12.78 michaelxfy
6.  9:21.72 MatsBergsten
7.  9:27.54 Jacck
8.  11:10.05 dollarstorecubes
9.  12:53.48 brad711
10.  DNF thecubingwizard
10.  DNF Sean Hartman
10.  DNF elimescube
10.  DNF PingPongCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  7:42.60 abunickabhi
2.  14:32.84 MatsBergsten
3.  26:23.16 brad711


Spoiler



4.  DNF MattP98
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  8/9 57:45 MatsBergsten
2.  5/5 28:24 fun at the joy
3.  4/4 32:13 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:39 abunickabhi
5.  2/4 16:13 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(130)
1.  10.86 Jscuber
2.  11.77 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.93 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  12.02 Luke Garrett
5.  13.43 GenTheThief
6.  13.99 OriginalUsername
7.  14.01 jancsi02
8.  14.09 BigBoyMicah
9.  14.23 mihnea3000
10.  14.44 NathanaelCubes
11.  14.47 Dream Cubing
12.  14.83 Sean Hartman
13.  15.26 turtwig
14.  15.46 NewoMinx
15.  15.49 Rubadcar
16.  15.57 AlphaCam625
17.  15.67 riz3ndrr
18.  15.68 thecubingwizard
19.  15.98 ichcubegern
20.  16.38 Coinman_
21.  16.89 TipsterTrickster
22.  17.31 CubingwithChris
23.  17.61 KrokosB
24.  17.68 cuberkid10
25.  17.77 JO Cubing
26.  17.89 jvier
27.  17.96 AidanNoogie
28.  18.02 Samuel Kevin
29.  18.14 JoXCuber
30.  18.55 michaelxfy
31.  18.56 MrKuba600
32.  18.70 DhruvA
33.  18.75 wuque man
34.  19.11 nikodem.rudy
35.  19.15 Teh Keng Foo
36.  19.43 BradenTheMagician
37.  19.77 boroc226han
38.  19.79 TheDubDubJr
39.  19.83 dollarstorecubes
40.  19.86 yourmotherfly
41.  20.06 abunickabhi
42.  20.14 Jami Viljanen
43.  20.32 LolTreeMan
44.  20.44 [email protected]
45.  20.61 MCuber
46.  20.84 DGCubes
47.  20.87 Ontricus
48.  20.91 JustinTimeCuber
49.  20.92 sqAree
50.  21.01 NoProblemCubing
51.  21.12 midnightcuberx
52.  21.19 xyzzy
53.  21.36 Logan
54.  21.45 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
55.  21.90 ngmh
56.  21.95 oliver sitja sichel
56.  21.95 drpfisherman
58.  22.22 fun at the joy
59.  22.25 [email protected]
60.  22.27 YouCubing
61.  22.52 V.Kochergin
62.  23.20 G2013
63.  23.33 begiuli65
64.  23.50 MattP98
65.  23.51 Sub1Hour
66.  23.66 Antto Pitkänen
67.  23.71 Michał Krasowski
68.  24.12 AMS_2018
69.  24.91 speedcube.insta
70.  24.97 revaldoah
71.  25.03 d2polld
72.  25.42 [email protected]
73.  25.45 TheNoobCuber
74.  25.59 Keroma12
75.  25.77 Liam Wadek
76.  26.34 Fred Lang
77.  27.17 lumes2121
78.  27.59 KingCanyon
79.  27.82 Chris Van Der Brink
80.  28.26 MrCuberLP
81.  28.57 Underwatercuber
82.  28.73 DesertWolf
83.  30.15 ChasterPond
84.  30.28 nms777
85.  30.76 SmallTownCuber
86.  31.99 VIBE_ZT
87.  32.69 Bonmon2
88.  32.97 trangium
89.  34.14 PetrusQuber
90.  34.16 Renji Earl Kurniawan
91.  34.28 Alexis1011
92.  34.31 swankfukinc
92.  34.31 MarixPix
94.  34.51 PingPongCuber
95.  34.71 Robsurya
96.  35.18 2019DWYE01
97.  35.43 Koen van Aller
98.  36.32 OriEy
99.  36.69 Amelia
100.  36.78 Danuartha
101.  36.98 Petri Krzywacki
102.  37.97 Comvat
103.  38.07 Cube to Cube
104.  40.79 Akmal huda
105.  41.74 Zidane Habiburachman
106.  42.62 G0ingInsqne
107.  42.72 CruddyCuber
108.  43.56 freshcuber.de
109.  44.10 Mike Hughey
110.  46.80 [email protected]
111.  47.26 bgcatfan
112.  48.22 ok cuber
113.  49.50 toinou06cubing
114.  51.57 One Wheel
115.  51.61 BenChristman1
116.  52.27 Ian Pang
117.  52.30 wearephamily1719
118.  52.63 ProStar
119.  55.63 [email protected]
120.  56.43 commondave
121.  57.02 Jacck
122.  1:01.86 sporteisvogel
123.  1:02.61 HKspeed.com
124.  1:05.75 STLCuber
125.  1:10.09 matt boeren
126.  1:12.89 Master_Disaster
127.  1:13.25 tuga88
128.  1:14.17 JRL30500
129.  2:06.40 MatsBergsten
130.  2:13.28 ARNZPRO


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  34.17 OriginalUsername
2.  1:06.74 YouCubing
3.  1:19.81 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:24.97 ichcubegern
5.  2:11.95 midnightcuberx
6.  5:15.51 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  25.39 CubingwithChris
2.  44.18 fun at the joy
3.  48.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:01.38 JoXCuber
5.  1:03.64 YouCubing
6.  1:25.70 Liam Wadek
7.  1:33.88 [email protected]
8.  1:44.98 abunickabhi
9.  2:11.00 ProStar
10.  3:40.44 Bonmon2
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF ARNZPRO


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  24.67 (25, 24, 25) Teh Keng Foo
2.  25.33 (24, 27, 25) TipsterTrickster
3.  26.33 (31, 26, 22) sqAree
3.  26.33 (26, 24, 29) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



5.  27.67 (27, 28, 28) trangium
6.  28.33 (29, 25, 31) ExultantCarn
7.  30.00 (28, 28, 34) ichcubegern
8.  31.00 (30, 34, 29) Bogdan
9.  38.00 (40, 41, 33) [email protected]
10.  38.33 (37, 35, 43) V.Kochergin
11.  43.67 (43, 47, 41) ProStar
12.  DNF (25, 28, DNF) G2013
12.  DNF (33, 30, DNS) brad711
12.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Underwatercuber
12.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) davidr
12.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  43.64 cuberkid10
2.  49.28 jancsi02
3.  49.41 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  49.78 wuque man
5.  49.93 tJardigradHe
6.  52.64 Khairur Rachim
7.  53.72 Jscuber
8.  54.20 OriginalUsername
9.  54.56 JO Cubing
10.  54.99 MrKuba600
11.  55.42 Logan
12.  55.53 Luke Garrett
13.  55.75 boroc226han
14.  56.46 turtwig
15.  56.56 JoXCuber
16.  56.75 ichcubegern
17.  57.19 TipsterTrickster
18.  57.73 DGCubes
19.  58.00 michaelxfy
20.  58.07 Dream Cubing
21.  1:00.97 DhruvA
22.  1:01.53 riz3ndrr
23.  1:02.50 nikodem.rudy
24.  1:02.58 dollarstorecubes
25.  1:03.07 G2013
26.  1:03.50 [email protected]
27.  1:03.59 abhijat
28.  1:04.41 YouCubing
29.  1:06.87 JustinTimeCuber
30.  1:07.15 NathanaelCubes
31.  1:07.62 BigBoyMicah
32.  1:10.08 abunickabhi
33.  1:14.21 skewby_cuber
34.  1:14.39 Liam Wadek
35.  1:15.55 d2polld
36.  1:15.79 CubingwithChris
37.  1:17.32 midnightcuberx
38.  1:18.11 CaptainCuber
39.  1:21.51 Alexis1011
40.  1:21.57 swankfukinc
41.  1:21.70 Antto Pitkänen
42.  1:23.36 drpfisherman
43.  1:25.57 begiuli65
44.  1:30.20 trangium
45.  1:31.39 Robsurya
46.  1:32.69 oliver sitja sichel
47.  1:32.92 Koen van Aller
48.  1:33.95 BLCuber8
49.  1:35.40 lumes2121
50.  1:36.50 VIBE_ZT
51.  1:41.69 G0ingInsqne
52.  1:43.21 Bonmon2
53.  1:46.04 PingPongCuber
54.  1:46.44 revaldoah
55.  1:50.78 SonofRonan
56.  1:52.17 Comvat
57.  1:52.18 2019DWYE01
58.  1:52.67 [email protected]
59.  1:53.09 50ph14
60.  1:53.72 nms777
61.  1:55.88 Cube to Cube
62.  1:59.31 wearephamily1719
63.  2:02.05 One Wheel
64.  2:02.93 BenChristman1
65.  2:03.50 ok cuber
66.  2:07.79 Lewis
67.  2:22.87 toinou06cubing
68.  2:39.48 ProStar
69.  2:42.29 Jacck
70.  2:50.00 Master_Disaster
71.  2:54.71 MatsBergsten
72.  3:07.28 STLCuber
73.  5:25.63 ARNZPRO


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)
1.  1:33.69 jancsi02
2.  1:49.22 OriginalUsername
3.  1:50.66 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:50.79 Sean Hartman
5.  1:51.87 ichcubegern
6.  2:05.44 TipsterTrickster
7.  2:07.00 Dream Cubing
8.  2:10.44 G2013
9.  2:11.47 MrKuba600
10.  2:13.31 JoXCuber
11.  2:16.05 JO Cubing
12.  2:18.44 DhruvA
13.  2:20.33 turtwig
14.  2:26.55 riz3ndrr
15.  2:28.03 michaelxfy
16.  2:28.73 DGCubes
17.  2:31.05 fun at the joy
18.  2:36.41 YouCubing
19.  2:40.58 abunickabhi
20.  2:44.07 Liam Wadek
21.  3:00.90 NathanaelCubes
22.  3:00.97 drpfisherman
23.  3:08.59 CaptainCuber
24.  3:42.16 VIBE_ZT
25.  3:50.91 lumes2121
26.  3:52.24 PingPongCuber
27.  3:58.43 midnightcuberx
28.  3:58.91 oliver sitja sichel
29.  4:01.66 d2polld
30.  4:13.48 Bonmon2
31.  4:25.62 SonofRonan
32.  4:46.77 50ph14
33.  4:53.12 BenChristman1
34.  5:00.94 One Wheel
35.  5:03.20 ok cuber
36.  5:15.42 nms777
37.  5:32.50 Lewis
38.  5:45.80 Jacck
39.  6:40.30 [email protected]
40.  7:52.89 ProStar
41.  7:52.95 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:15.84 Dream Cubing
2.  3:26.10 Sean Hartman
3.  3:46.94 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  4:05.03 JoXCuber
5.  4:05.64 OriginalUsername
6.  4:41.93 DGCubes
7.  4:44.49 michaelxfy
8.  5:09.07 JO Cubing
9.  5:18.43 YouCubing
10.  5:54.34 abunickabhi
11.  6:04.97 Liam Wadek
12.  7:41.33 lumes2121
13.  8:48.58 One Wheel
14.  8:59.47 50ph14
15.  10:24.58 PingPongCuber
16.  11:17.68 Lewis
17.  DNF ichcubegern
17.  DNF fun at the joy


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  5:52.25 Dream Cubing
2.  6:11.66 Sean Hartman
3.  6:43.26 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7:13.15 OriginalUsername
5.  7:47.86 ichcubegern
6.  7:54.64 michaelxfy
7.  8:42.56 YouCubing
8.  9:05.86 DGCubes
9.  9:13.96 xyzzy
10.  9:25.06 JO Cubing
11.  9:58.69 Sub1Hour
12.  10:15.92 abunickabhi
13.  11:36.03 Liam Wadek
14.  15:45.71 One Wheel
15.  18:05.93 50ph14
16.  18:09.11 oliver sitja sichel
17.  20:03.32 PingPongCuber


*Clock*(50)
1.  4.18 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.55 michaelxfy
3.  5.81 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.15 dollarstorecubes
5.  6.47 MattP98
6.  6.78 TheDubDubJr
7.  6.89 MartinN13
8.  7.13 drpfisherman
9.  7.31 Sean Hartman
10.  7.39 DesertWolf
11.  7.42 YouCubing
12.  7.55 Liam Wadek
13.  7.71 cuberkid10
14.  8.36 Kit Clement
15.  8.40 Josh_
16.  8.54 Keenan Johnson
17.  8.96 Luke Garrett
18.  9.13 NathanaelCubes
19.  9.69 Rollercoasterben
20.  9.82 JoXCuber
21.  10.38 NewoMinx
22.  10.67 Michał Krasowski
23.  10.79 BigBoyMicah
24.  10.92 CubingwithChris
25.  10.93 50ph14
26.  11.13 OriginalUsername
27.  11.21 ngmh
28.  11.93 mikiwow123
29.  12.12 ichcubegern
30.  13.15 N4Cubing
31.  13.26 revaldoah
32.  13.47 Fred Lang
33.  14.45 brad711
34.  14.63 fun at the joy
35.  14.84 G2013
36.  15.93 Antto Pitkänen
37.  16.22 DhruvA
38.  17.15 JO Cubing
39.  18.55 Cube to Cube
40.  18.82 Logan
41.  20.86 oliver sitja sichel
42.  24.38 JustinTimeCuber
43.  29.05 PingPongCuber
44.  29.35 MrCuberLP
45.  30.26 [email protected]
46.  36.29 lumes2121
47.  36.72 One Wheel
48.  49.41 Bonmon2
49.  1:14.99 MatsBergsten
50.  DNF DGCubes


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  45.30 AidanNoogie
2.  46.77 thecubingwizard
3.  47.94 JO Cubing


Spoiler



4.  47.99 NewoMinx
5.  52.63 Sean Hartman
6.  54.44 MegaminxMan
7.  55.84 JackPfeifer
8.  57.31 michaelxfy
9.  57.38 MrKuba600
10.  58.45 MCuber
11.  59.29 Luke Garrett
12.  1:00.22 DhruvA
13.  1:00.24 OriginalUsername
14.  1:02.99 TipsterTrickster
15.  1:07.82 ichcubegern
16.  1:08.14 Dream Cubing
17.  1:08.16 Fred Lang
18.  1:08.41 DGCubes
19.  1:10.04 Michał Krasowski
20.  1:11.92 JoXCuber
21.  1:14.29 begiuli65
22.  1:15.45 YouCubing
23.  1:19.14 Cooki348
24.  1:28.59 G2013
25.  1:29.69 turtwig
26.  1:30.96 Sub1Hour
27.  1:34.57 Immolated-Marmoset
27.  1:34.57 Keenan Johnson
29.  1:37.37 fun at the joy
30.  1:41.93 nms777
31.  1:45.00 swankfukinc
32.  1:55.12 Koen van Aller
33.  1:56.43 CrispyCubing
34.  2:05.15 JustinTimeCuber
35.  2:06.66 MarixPix
36.  2:10.74 GTGil
37.  2:11.07 Liam Wadek
38.  2:15.00 lumes2121
39.  2:15.78 Lewis
40.  2:28.31 Petri Krzywacki
41.  2:32.64 PingPongCuber
42.  2:39.96 Bonmon2
43.  2:45.41 [email protected]
44.  2:46.24 OriEy
45.  2:50.40 BenChristman1
46.  2:52.32 Jscuber
47.  3:05.92 One Wheel
48.  3:20.95 toinou06cubing
49.  4:05.45 ProStar
50.  5:53.57 sporteisvogel
51.  DNF Master_Disaster


*Pyraminx*(112)
1.  2.51 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.64 twoj_stary_pijany
3.  2.72 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.74 tJardigradHe
5.  2.75 JackPfeifer
6.  2.90 DGCubes
6.  2.90 NoProblemCubing
8.  3.02 SpiFunTastic
9.  3.05 Ghost Cuber
10.  3.13 Sean Hartman
11.  3.15 Kerry_Creech
12.  3.16 remopihel
13.  3.19 TipsterTrickster
14.  3.26 Cooki348
15.  3.28 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  3.35 Ontricus
17.  3.50 Trig0n
18.  3.58 50ph14
19.  3.71 MartinN13
20.  3.79 Alexis1011
21.  3.89 Logan
22.  3.98 parkertrager
23.  4.09 mihnea3000
23.  4.09 BigBoyMicah
25.  4.35 OriginalUsername
26.  4.38 JO Cubing
27.  4.50 JoXCuber
28.  4.57 DhruvA
29.  4.59 ProStar
30.  4.66 BradyCubes08
31.  4.67 ExultantCarn
32.  4.72 YouCubing
33.  4.79 NewoMinx
34.  4.82 TheDubDubJr
35.  4.86 NathanaelCubes
36.  4.89 riz3ndrr
37.  4.90 begiuli65
38.  4.98 CubingwithChris
39.  5.18 Awder
40.  5.23 RileyN23
41.  5.36 Luke Garrett
41.  5.36 Sub1Hour
43.  5.38 Liam Wadek
43.  5.38 V.Kochergin
45.  5.43 Michał Krasowski
46.  5.68 DesertWolf
47.  5.87 dollarstorecubes
47.  5.87 boroc226han
49.  5.89 MattP98
50.  5.91 turtwig
51.  5.94 CaptainCuber
52.  5.97 skewby_cuber
53.  5.99 ichcubegern
54.  6.07 fun at the joy
55.  6.24 Keenan Johnson
56.  6.26 KrokosB
56.  6.26 midnightcuberx
56.  6.26 BraydenTheCuber
59.  6.28 CrispyCubing
60.  6.48 UnknownCanvas
61.  6.60 VIBE_ZT
62.  6.61 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
63.  6.97 JustinTimeCuber
64.  7.02 Antto Pitkänen
65.  7.03 G2013
66.  7.19 nikodem.rudy
67.  7.31 Dream Cubing
68.  7.32 PingPongCuber
69.  7.52 michaelxfy
70.  7.54 AMS_2018
71.  7.76 X cuber
72.  7.86 GTGil
73.  7.91 jancsi02
74.  8.29 Keroma12
75.  8.38 wearephamily1719
76.  8.61 Alpha cuber
77.  8.72 [email protected]
78.  8.76 Lewis
79.  8.88 Robsurya
80.  8.94 Koen van Aller
81.  8.98 abunickabhi
82.  9.16 Comvat
83.  9.29 oliver sitja sichel
84.  9.38 Skittleskp
85.  9.52 bandi72006
86.  9.68 swankfukinc
87.  9.86 Cube to Cube
88.  10.08 BLCuber8
89.  10.56 ok cuber
90.  10.70 BenChristman1
91.  11.13 Danuartha
92.  11.17 SonofRonan
93.  11.34 OriEy
94.  11.65 Adalia samaira
95.  11.66 2019DWYE01
96.  11.84 drpfisherman
97.  12.43 lumes2121
98.  12.54 Jacck
99.  13.19 MEF227
100.  13.21 ChasterPond
101.  13.63 Master_Disaster
102.  14.80 toinou06cubing
103.  15.98 Bonmon2
104.  16.38 sporteisvogel
105.  16.40 MJS Cubing
106.  16.97 brododragon
107.  18.25 Janice_leslie
108.  19.63 trangium
109.  22.35 STLCuber
110.  23.49 Reddy
111.  26.81 One Wheel
112.  58.20 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(70)
1.  6.79 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.88 JackPfeifer
3.  8.01 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  10.28 thecubingwizard
5.  12.34 DesertWolf
6.  12.53 TipsterTrickster
7.  12.62 tJardigradHe
8.  12.80 Rollercoasterben
9.  12.99 GTGil
10.  13.11 Sub1Hour
11.  13.28 YouCubing
12.  13.48 riz3ndrr
13.  13.52 Sean Hartman
14.  13.73 NewoMinx
15.  14.56 MrKuba600
16.  14.73 cuberkid10
17.  14.82 AlphaCam625
18.  14.93 CubingwithChris
19.  15.06 BLCuber8
20.  15.26 Luke Garrett
21.  15.58 BradyCubes08
22.  15.66 michaelxfy
23.  15.96 sigalig
24.  16.26 jancsi02
25.  16.60 BradenTheMagician
26.  16.80 boroc226han
27.  16.88 DGCubes
28.  17.15 JoXCuber
29.  17.17 OriginalUsername
30.  17.31 RileyN23
31.  17.52 ichcubegern
32.  17.76 Underwatercuber
33.  17.98 MCuber
34.  18.88 Logan
35.  20.47 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  20.78 Keenan Johnson
37.  21.02 NathanaelCubes
38.  21.12 jvier
39.  21.17 Antto Pitkänen
40.  21.18 turtwig
41.  22.12 Dream Cubing
42.  23.47 MattP98
43.  23.59 MartinN13
44.  23.87 JO Cubing
45.  24.17 BraydenTheCuber
46.  24.26 Immolated-Marmoset
47.  24.82 midnightcuberx
48.  26.70 Comvat
49.  26.82 VIBE_ZT
50.  30.13 SonofRonan
51.  32.21 Alpha cuber
52.  33.06 fun at the joy
53.  33.63 drpfisherman
54.  36.84 50ph14
55.  36.90 Skittleskp
56.  37.03 lumes2121
57.  39.77 JustinTimeCuber
58.  40.25 PingPongCuber
59.  41.20 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  41.79 Robsurya
61.  43.22 rubyakdks kube
62.  44.84 ngmh
63.  51.57 Bonmon2
64.  52.98 Liam Wadek
65.  53.58 Mike Hughey
66.  1:07.81 One Wheel
67.  1:08.62 BenChristman1
68.  1:14.38 V.Kochergin
69.  2:32.16 Lewis
70.  5:07.55 ProStar


*Skewb*(96)
1.  2.58 BradyCubes08
2.  2.64 riz3ndrr
3.  2.73 RileyN23


Spoiler



4.  2.87 Rubadcar
5.  3.03 MrKuba600
6.  3.07 JackPfeifer
6.  3.07 Isaac Latta
8.  3.09 sascholeks
9.  3.11 Michał Krasowski
10.  3.82 JO Cubing
11.  3.85 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.87 Color Cuber
13.  3.98 MichaelNielsen
14.  4.24 Sean Hartman
15.  4.31 OriginalUsername
15.  4.31 CubingwithChris
17.  4.50 typo56
18.  4.66 DhruvA
19.  4.67 AlphaCam625
20.  4.72 d2polld
21.  4.73 Sub1Hour
22.  4.87 N4Cubing
22.  4.87 tJardigradHe
24.  4.92 MattP98
25.  5.07 Luke Garrett
26.  5.22 Trig0n
27.  5.26 ichcubegern
28.  5.27 Legomanz
29.  5.35 NewoMinx
30.  5.45 VIBE_ZT
30.  5.45 DGCubes
32.  5.48 TheDubDubJr
33.  5.69 bandi72006
34.  5.85 KrokosB
35.  5.97 Dream Cubing
36.  6.15 Comvat
37.  6.17 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.57 BigBoyMicah
39.  6.59 YouCubing
40.  6.73 michaelxfy
41.  6.91 Chris Van Der Brink
42.  7.04 DesertWolf
43.  7.09 cuberkid10
44.  7.14 nikodem.rudy
45.  7.15 mihnea3000
46.  7.17 Logan
47.  7.23 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
48.  7.36 JoXCuber
49.  7.53 dollarstorecubes
50.  7.63 CrispyCubing
51.  7.75 V.Kochergin
52.  7.97 turtwig
53.  8.06 skewby_cuber
54.  8.15 fun at the joy
55.  8.27 NathanaelCubes
56.  8.67 drpfisherman
57.  8.77 Skittleskp
58.  9.14 JustinTimeCuber
59.  9.28 ngmh
60.  9.32 lumes2121
61.  9.33 Jscuber
62.  9.43 midnightcuberx
63.  9.70 Keenan Johnson
64.  10.53 oliver sitja sichel
65.  10.60 Keroma12
66.  10.77 50ph14
67.  11.15 abunickabhi
68.  11.23 G2013
69.  11.28 [email protected]
70.  11.57 PingPongCuber
71.  11.59 swankfukinc
72.  11.62 Lewis
73.  11.71 ok cuber
74.  11.79 Bonmon2
75.  11.80 MrCuberLP
76.  11.81 John Benwell
77.  11.84 BraydenTheCuber
78.  12.02 david_5647
79.  12.36 Samuel Kevin
80.  12.79 Renji Earl Kurniawan
81.  13.42 Liam Wadek
82.  14.14 X cuber
83.  14.47 wearephamily1719
84.  15.07 ProStar
85.  15.15 Koen van Aller
86.  16.44 SonofRonan
87.  16.70 BenChristman1
88.  17.15 Master_Disaster
89.  17.17 STLCuber
90.  18.83 Jacck
91.  19.64 Reddy
92.  19.87 OriEy
93.  21.66 Robsurya
94.  26.10 ARNZPRO
95.  31.63 One Wheel
96.  40.17 Janice_leslie


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  22.78 NewoMinx
2.  23.04 JO Cubing
3.  23.27 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.33 YouCubing
5.  30.68 Logan
6.  33.82 ichcubegern
7.  38.21 drpfisherman
8.  38.34 Sean Hartman
9.  45.95 [email protected]
10.  53.35 JustinTimeCuber
11.  59.89 JoXCuber
12.  1:01.95 PingPongCuber
13.  1:10.20 ProStar
14.  1:11.07 Bonmon2
15.  1:42.19 BenChristman1


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  4:07.24 OriginalUsername
2.  4:08.18 JoXCuber
3.  4:10.07 JO Cubing


Spoiler



4.  4:17.69 ichcubegern
5.  4:36.07 michaelxfy
6.  5:14.21 YouCubing
7.  5:30.87 fun at the joy
8.  5:31.87 V.Kochergin
9.  6:40.09 Rollercoasterben
10.  8:09.82 oliver sitja sichel
11.  8:45.76 PingPongCuber
12.  8:59.48 BraydenTheCuber
13.  9:33.04 Bonmon2
14.  12:04.61 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(25)
1.  6.38 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.00 Awder
3.  8.55 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  8.59 Trig0n
5.  11.37 DGCubes
6.  11.47 TipsterTrickster
7.  13.47 OriginalUsername
8.  15.34 JO Cubing
9.  15.72 ichcubegern
10.  16.22 Kit Clement
11.  16.23 BMcCl1
12.  18.49 VIBE_ZT
13.  19.04 JoXCuber
14.  19.07 PingPongCuber
15.  19.18 YouCubing
16.  19.57 Logan
17.  19.73 BradenTheMagician
18.  20.42 NathanaelCubes
19.  22.73 drpfisherman
20.  23.55 Bonmon2
21.  32.37 BenChristman1
22.  36.39 Lewis
23.  40.42 Liam Wadek
24.  57.91 50ph14
25.  1:01.85 lumes2121


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  30.65 DGCubes
2.  34.66 ichcubegern
3.  43.18 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  43.44 YouCubing
5.  43.94 dollarstorecubes
6.  51.43 VIBE_ZT
7.  54.12 drpfisherman
8.  1:24.50 PingPongCuber
9.  1:31.64 50ph14
10.  1:47.34 Bonmon2


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  7.68 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.80 dphdmn
3.  7.84 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  14.58 YouCubing
5.  14.96 dollarstorecubes
6.  18.87 G2013
7.  19.65 xyzzy
8.  23.47 PingPongCuber
9.  24.16 nms777
10.  25.39 ProStar
11.  27.02 BradenTheMagician
12.  30.26 Sean Hartman
13.  30.64 ichcubegern
14.  34.55 sporteisvogel
15.  36.36 freshcuber.de
16.  47.90 DGCubes
17.  6:18.96 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  39.81 G2013
2.  41.05 Teh Keng Foo
3.  46.87 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  49.51 ichcubegern
5.  52.02 Bogdan
6.  54.62 fun at the joy
7.  56.62 Jacck
8.  DNF ProStar


*Mirror Blocks*(18)
1.  23.59 ichcubegern
2.  26.09 Valken
3.  41.90 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  43.56 MattP98
5.  52.97 DhruvA
6.  56.33 fun at the joy
7.  59.52 DGCubes
8.  59.90 lumes2121
9.  1:07.22 ProStar
10.  1:09.04 Bonmon2
11.  1:12.35 nms777
12.  1:20.28 JustinTimeCuber
13.  1:23.17 BenChristman1
14.  1:28.76 drpfisherman
15.  1:39.22 Lewis
16.  2:10.45 Liam Wadek
17.  2:13.38 wearephamily1719
18.  6:37.09 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(9)
1.  1:55.26 TipsterTrickster
2.  3:18.32 Kit Clement
3.  5:17.51 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  5:34.28 ichcubegern
5.  6:05.93 drpfisherman
6.  6:13.87 Mike Hughey
7.  6:38.08 DGCubes
8.  9:56.36 Jacck
9.  22:15.20 One Wheel



*Contest results*(291)
1.  1445 Sean Hartman
2.  1374 OriginalUsername
3.  1336 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  1298 ichcubegern
5.  1232 YouCubing
6.  1210 MrKuba600
7.  1206 JoXCuber
8.  1198 JO Cubing
9.  1141 Dream Cubing
10.  1136 michaelxfy
11.  1094 Jscuber
12.  1088 Luke Garrett
13.  1086 DGCubes
14.  1061 tJardigradHe
15.  1057 NewoMinx
16.  1008 turtwig
17.  1006 NathanaelCubes
18.  993 G2013
19.  989 jancsi02
20.  974 DhruvA
21.  963 Michał Krasowski
22.  962 cuberkid10
23.  916 Khairur Rachim
24.  915 CubingwithChris
25.  906 riz3ndrr
26.  893 Logan
27.  876 dollarstorecubes
28.  872 JustinTimeCuber
29.  854 mihnea3000
30.  847 fun at the joy
31.  828 BigBoyMicah
32.  822 abunickabhi
33.  815 boroc226han
34.  799 Sub1Hour
35.  774 KrokosB
36.  756 RileyN23
37.  746 MattP98
38.  740 JackPfeifer
39.  720 BradyCubes08
40.  712 Liam Wadek
41.  708 TheDubDubJr
42.  704 midnightcuberx
43.  685 wuque man
44.  683 begiuli65
45.  676 drpfisherman
46.  675 Antto Pitkänen
47.  673 parkertrager
48.  659 Rubadcar
49.  642 nikodem.rudy
50.  641 Coinman_
51.  620 Keenan Johnson
52.  615 Ontricus
53.  609 Fred Lang
54.  608 MichaelNielsen
55.  607 AlphaCam625
55.  607 thecubingwizard
57.  588 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  588 NoProblemCubing
59.  580 lumes2121
60.  562 DesertWolf
61.  561 typo56
62.  560 d2polld
63.  551 VIBE_ZT
64.  546 PingPongCuber
65.  541 MCuber
66.  539 V.Kochergin
67.  530 Legomanz
68.  517 ExultantCarn
69.  516 Kerry_Creech
70.  513 sigalig
71.  510 GTGil
72.  505 oliver sitja sichel
73.  501 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
74.  499 BradenTheMagician
75.  495 Koen van Aller
76.  489 ProStar
77.  482 Isaac Latta
78.  477 Cooki348
79.  476 [email protected]
80.  475 Alexis1011
81.  474 xyzzy
82.  467 swankfukinc
83.  464 Keroma12
84.  462 AidanNoogie
85.  450 Rollercoasterben
86.  449 Jami Viljanen
87.  446 BLCuber8
88.  438 MrCuberLP
89.  437 Samuel Kevin
90.  429 Underwatercuber
91.  421 Bonmon2
92.  420 50ph14
93.  419 ngmh
94.  399 [email protected]
95.  395 Dylan Swarts
96.  391 BraydenTheCuber
97.  388 OwenB
97.  388 BMcCl1
99.  387 MartinN13
99.  387 abhijat
99.  387 revaldoah
102.  377 asacuber
103.  369 Comvat
104.  359 Trig0n
105.  354 CaptainCuber
106.  353 jackeyguy
107.  352 ChasterPond
108.  344 sqAree
109.  336 MarixPix
110.  331 TheNoobCuber
111.  322 HendrikW
111.  322 [email protected]
113.  319 BenChristman1
114.  317 nms777
115.  314 OriEy
116.  311 Teh Keng Foo
117.  310 Cube to Cube
118.  309 Alpha cuber
119.  306 trangium
120.  303 20luky3
121.  302 Robsurya
121.  302 yourmotherfly
123.  300 jake.levine
124.  297 wearephamily1719
125.  289 KgsEvin
125.  289 One Wheel
127.  286 yudispeedsolving.com
127.  286 LolTreeMan
129.  284 2019DWYE01
130.  281 Immolated-Marmoset
131.  273 Skittleskp
132.  270 Lewis
133.  268 [email protected]
134.  264 Danuartha
135.  261 Amelia
136.  256 Ian Pang
137.  251 colegemuth
138.  248 david_5647
138.  248 Aadil- ali
140.  245 Color Cuber
141.  243 Toothcraver55
142.  241 SonofRonan
143.  240 bennettstouder
144.  238 bandi72006
145.  237 Zeke Mackay
145.  237 John Benwell
147.  235 Ben Whitmore
148.  234 Petri Krzywacki
149.  231 G0ingInsqne
150.  230 MatsBergsten
151.  228 Awder
151.  228 LoiteringCuber
153.  225 AMS_2018
154.  224 xpoes
154.  224 CruddyCuber
156.  221 speedcube.insta
157.  218 KingCanyon
157.  218 Renji Earl Kurniawan
159.  216 SpiFunTastic
160.  214 jvier
161.  213 smackbadatskewb
162.  209 ok cuber
162.  209 skewby_cuber
164.  205 [email protected]
165.  202 Rishky FY
166.  201 Jacck
166.  201 toinou06cubing
168.  198 T1_M0
169.  197 hopifattan_
170.  196 X cuber
171.  189 [email protected]
172.  175 remopihel
173.  173 N4Cubing
174.  168 PokeCubes
175.  165 Briyan Maulana
175.  165 UnknownCanvas
177.  162 Master_Disaster
177.  162 SebastianCarrillo
179.  158 Raihandy75
179.  158 freshcuber.de
181.  153 sporteisvogel
182.  151 Mike Hughey
183.  150 Zidane Habiburachman
184.  147 danvie
185.  139 Akmal huda
186.  136 Pradipta661
187.  132 Wicaksono
187.  132 commondave
189.  131 PetrusQuber
190.  130 GenTheThief
191.  128 CrispyCubing
192.  127 Faaris_cuber
193.  125 bgcatfan
194.  122 Pratyush Manas
195.  120 Kal-Flo
196.  118 Lvl9001Wizard
197.  115 NaterTater23
198.  113 twoj_stary_pijany
199.  112 khafidznr
200.  110 HKspeed.com
201.  109 Kit Clement
201.  109 urdeje
203.  107 FeliousDeath
204.  106 Ghost Cuber
205.  101 STLCuber
206.  95 Alfi Syahr
207.  94 Saltcheese
208.  93 MarkA64
209.  92 Reddy
210.  91 sascholeks
211.  89 [email protected]
211.  89 brad711
213.  88 mikiwow123
213.  88 [email protected]
215.  80 [email protected]
216.  77 Nathanael Robertson
216.  77 FIREFOX229
218.  76 Thelegend12
219.  74 Aldo Elyada Tjandra
219.  74 ARNZPRO
221.  73 cocmulugih
222.  70 velt
223.  68 JRL30500
224.  67 Ahmad Zacky
225.  65 tuga88
225.  65 MJS Cubing
227.  64 MEF227
227.  64 RafiKha29
229.  63 faisal
230.  60 Nadnavika
231.  59 Bintoro Nata Wijaya
232.  58 Janice_leslie
233.  56 AlbiAiman
234.  53 RIZKI PUTRA
235.  51 Diamondbro19
236.  50 SmallTownCuber
236.  50 MegaminxMan
238.  47 Andrew_Rizo
239.  46 jakgun0130
240.  45 matt boeren
240.  45 Devan
242.  43 elliottk_
243.  42 PeterJ89
244.  40 CreationUniverse
245.  38 Josh_
246.  37 nickkenn17speedsolving.com
247.  36 Mikikajek
248.  34 Ebyspirit
249.  33 Rama El Maulana Agung
250.  32 M.ESSA BINTANG
251.  31 topppits
251.  31 elimescube
253.  30 JustAnotherCuber
253.  30 Valken
253.  30 Bogdan
256.  29 MuhammadIrfan
257.  28 Adalia samaira
258.  27 Weida Rafa
259.  25 [email protected]
260.  24 Robby
261.  23 WoowyBaby
261.  23 Mafiq spensa 7c
263.  22 OJ Cubing
263.  22 Het
265.  21 Spensa7C
266.  20 Indana Zulfa
266.  20 galihlihga
268.  19 lilhotpocket.sr
268.  19 dphdmn
270.  18 Osipov Aleksander
270.  18 1davey29
272.  17 Yj
273.  15 Widyadarma.id
274.  14 rubyakdks kube
274.  14 astronomize
276.  13 Chiggers
277.  12 davidr
277.  12 Reyfan1212
279.  11 pizzacrust
279.  11 Hafid Indra Kusuma
281.  10 Justin andrew.cube
282.  9 Dam'sCube
282.  9 brododragon
282.  9 rashyastr
285.  8 vilkkuti25
285.  8 P_star cubes
287.  7 kirito
288.  6 Daffa el labib
289.  4 Muhammad Rifqi
289.  4 zenkeiran357
291.  3 Kuda_kepang


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2020)

291 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 133!

That means our winner this week is *michal.stachurski!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

